# Amber Belt



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I know little about this stuff other than it’s thin, strong, and seems to work well. I’ve been looking for it here in the states though and can’t seem to find a place with any in stock. Are there any names it goes by or other places to find it like fabric supply stores etc.? For instance I know crystal string can be found under a variety of names in the jewelry industry for beading. So far I only really know of Simpleshot and Fowler’s here in the states. Maybe there are other suppliers out there I’m not aware of yet. Thanks for any knowledge. I’ve just been using strips of .5 latex to hold me over.


----------



## slingperfection (Mar 23, 2021)

Here is a link for amber belt.

top quality !!

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=f2ed406aaf9b43dfb5f0fcdb835d41c1


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

slingperfection said:


> Here is a link for amber belt.
> top quality !!
> 
> https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=f2ed406aaf9b43dfb5f0fcdb835d41c1


Hey, thank you kindly. GZK definitely has some quality stuff and I know I'll be using them in the future. I was sure to bookmark them. I was more looking for a place here in the states however, just to save on shipping time a bit. That was my fault as I wasn't specific enough there.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I get mine from simpleshot.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hoss said:


> I get mine from simpleshot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Thanks Hoss. Yeah that's my preferred shop and stop too. I had contacted them and they said they were going to be out of them for a bit. I might just hold out for them, I'm waiting for them to restock the roo leather pouches too.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

doublelslingshotsupplies.com
sling-tech.com
And I believe pocketpredator.com

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> doublelslingshotsupplies.com
> sling-tech.com
> And I believe pocketpredator.com
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Hey, right on! Thanks Stankard, I certainly appreciate it! Looks like sling-tech has some. If nothing else I'm learning about more suppliers! Looks like pocket predator has a proprietary product called "Smart Ties" that are reusable. I'll have to check those out sometime too.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> doublelslingshotsupplies.com
> sling-tech.com
> And I believe pocketpredator.com
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Double L has some quality stuff.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MakoPat said:


> Stankard757 said:
> 
> 
> > doublelslingshotsupplies.com
> ...


That's where I get my BSB and love the dankung liquid pouches

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Stankard757 said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Stankard757 said:
> ...


Just ordered a roll of Precise .5 from him. Should have got some BSB too!


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

"Amber belt" ahh, for a second there i thought the forum community had started a belt system! Like in martial arts ????


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Pee_Drizzle said:


> "Amber belt" ahh, for a second there i thought the forum community had started a belt system! Like in martial arts


Ahh yes, if used for martial arts it'd cut off circulation to your lower extremities


----------



## Pee_Drizzle (Mar 23, 2021)

And thus, through brilliant trickery and psychological manipulation, do we win!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Sandstorm, you ever get your hands on the tieing ribbon you were looking for? I ask as I have spools of the stuff I have no use for as I tie my pouches with cotton utility twine and my forks with cut up old bands. If you would like the stuff I have PM me and let me know where to send it


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> Hey Sandstorm, you ever get your hands on the tieing ribbon you were looking for? I ask as I have spools of the stuff I have no use for as I tie my pouches with cotton utility twine and my forks with cut up old bands. If you would like the stuff I have PM me and let me know where to send it


Hey Raventree! 
Thanks kindly. You know I actually was able to find some, but thanks a lot for your offering. The generosity around here is bar none. I'm going to have to keep that in mind so I can return the favor once I've amassed a horde of supplies (which is happening scarily quick!).


----------



## PauliWalli (Apr 27, 2021)

It almost looks like synthetic sinew that I use for leatherwork.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Echoing many others above, Simpleshot used to carry it but I don't see it on their site at the moment.

Slingtech does have it listed. I ordered some other stuff from them less than a year ago, shipped pretty quickly. They seem like a good company.

https://sling-tech.com/product/crystal-band-tying-tape/


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> Echoing many others above, Simpleshot used to carry it but I don't see it on their site at the moment.
> 
> Slingtech does have it listed. I ordered some other stuff from them less than a year ago, shipped pretty quickly. They seem like a good company.
> 
> https://sling-tech.com/product/crystal-band-tying-tape/


I chatted with someone from Simpleshot's help chat (~a couple weeks ago?). From what they said, the amber band will be back in a bit but it's not displayed on the site right now.


----------

